# Attempted truck breakin last night.



## Professor (Nov 15, 2019)

I really hate this. I parked my truck last night and went looking for a good spot for my tent. I was about a half mile from my truck and heard my tailgate rattle.  It makes a distinctive sound when you try to open the door and it is locked.  My rifle, pack, and camp were in the truck. I had a .45 on me and took of running back to my truck. Came up the creek and hit the rd and a truck turned its lights on and sped up the hill to my truck. It stopped for a couple of min. And then drove off.  Got back to my truck and the sliding window on the back window was open.  They didn't get anything.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2019)

People are sorry nowadays. Glad you got back before they got anything.


----------



## Professor (Nov 15, 2019)

They did not get anything but my peace of mind. Could not sleep last night. Every noise had me jumping and I have always slept like a baby in the woods.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Some folks are just trash..plain and simple


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 15, 2019)

What county was this in? WMA? CNF?

Did you file a report with the police?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 15, 2019)

Professor said:


> I really hate this. I parked my truck last night and went looking for a good spot for my tent. I was about a half mile from my truck and heard my tailgate rattle.  It makes a distinctive sound when you try to open the door and it is locked.  My rifle, pack, and camp were in the truck. I had a .45 on me and took of running back to my truck. Came up the creek and hit the rd and a truck turned its lights on and sped up the hill to my truck. It stopped for a couple of min. And then drove off.  Got back to my truck and the sliding window on the back window was open.  They didn't get anything.



Where was this?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2019)

Thieves everywhere now days! Glad you got back in time! 
Some low life stole my new blower off my carport recently!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 15, 2019)

Shoulda started running thru the woods bustin caps in the air screamin ima kill you fools.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm glad they didn't get anything, but I'm more impressed you heard your tailgate rattle from a half mile away!


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 15, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm glad they didn't get anything, but I'm more impressed you heard your tailgate rattle from a half mile away!



I couldnt have heard it... Dooo what???


----------



## Professor (Nov 15, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> What county was this in? WMA? CNF?
> 
> Did you file a report with the police?


Sorry for the delay. I just got down off the mountain. This was on peoples lake rd. Just east of chatsworth. It is NF land


----------



## Professor (Nov 15, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I couldnt have heard it... Dooo what???


It was half a mile by trail and rd. It was not nearly that far as in a straight line. It was also cold and very quiet in the woods when it happened.


----------



## Professor (Nov 15, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> What county was this in? WMA? CNF?
> 
> Did you file a report with the police?


I have not filed a report. They did not get anything and I can not even Id the truck. I will report it to both local sherif and the ranger station after my hunt.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 15, 2019)

Knock on wood I've never had a problem. It's always in the back of my mind. I was coming out few weeks back about a hour after dark and truck was coming down the road. We killed our lights and they came to a stop at my truck. I took off down the mountain trying not to poke my eyes out. I was going to leave my son in the woods but right before I hit the road they went on. They never got out. Don't know what they had on there mind but sat there for nearly a full minute. I know they didn't see us. Who knows. There's some real fruitloops out there though.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 15, 2019)

Just be careful cause if they know your there theyll be back. Looking to get some quick cash for meth more than likely. Be safe!


----------



## Professor (Nov 15, 2019)

Joe Brandon said:


> Just be careful cause if they know your there theyll be back. Looking to get some quick cash for meth more than likely. Be safe!


Yep. It is likely the north georgia meth head in its native environment. Last night I moved and then set up my tent in the woods but only 50 or so feet from my truck. No problems but I could not sleep. I took everything but the tent and tent floor with me today. The only thing in the truck was sleeping bag. Had no issues today.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2019)

I absolutely hate a thief.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 15, 2019)

Professor said:


> Yep. It is likely the north georgia meth head in its native environment. Last night I moved and then set up my tent in the woods but only 50 or so feet from my truck. No problems but I could not sleep. I took everything but the tent and tent floor with me today. The only thing in the truck was sleeping bag. Had no issues today.


I would still much rather be where you are than in my house right now getting ready for work in the morning! Lol! You have a good night brother and God will look out for you and your stuff enjoy this free time in the woods you have!


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Nov 15, 2019)

If you don't mind me asking what did the truck look like,I hunt out there some I will keep an eye out if you want to you can send me a pm.


----------



## splatek (Nov 16, 2019)

Man that;s infuriating
Sorry that happened


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 16, 2019)

Daaang it man! I hate a thief more than anything! On a side note it looks like the word is really gettin out on peoples lake......


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 16, 2019)

Careful or you'll get worse charges than the one doing the stealing. Most thieves are unarmed because they've already sold or pawned their guns.


----------



## Professor (Nov 16, 2019)

deerpoacher1970 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did the truck look like,I hunt out there some I will keep an eye out if you want to you can send me a pm.


Not completely sure because it was night but it looked like a late 80s / early 90s Jeep Comanche. It had a dog box in the bed.


----------



## Professor (Nov 16, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Careful or you'll get worse charges than the one doing the stealing. Most thieves are unarmed because they've already sold or pawned their guns.


I am sure you are right but I always proceed on the assumption that a man that will steal from me will kill me.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 16, 2019)

Professor said:


> I have not filed a report. They did not get anything and I can not even Id the truck. I will report it to both local sherif and the ranger station after my hunt.




Defiantly let the LE know. There may have been other reports in the area.


----------



## Professor (Nov 21, 2019)

Update. I reported the incident to the Conasauga District Ranger's office in Chattsworth. I did not get any feedback about whether they had gotten any other reports.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 22, 2019)

I cringe every time I pull up to the boat ramp after dark.  That's where my truck's been broken into twice.  Second time, when there was nothing valuable to take, they took it out of gear and rolled it downhill into a dumpster.


----------



## Professor (Nov 22, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> I cringe every time I pull up to the boat ramp after dark.  That's where my truck's been broken into twice.  Second time, when there was nothing valuable to take, they took it out of gear and rolled it downhill into a dumpster.


Man that would make me want to do bad things. That is just plain down mean. They were angry at you because you did not leave the proper toll.


----------

